

Ask HN: Where would you work and why? - lukeqsee

I am in school and will soon be looking for a job. I have a couple of questions in this regard:<p>(I consider a job anything you do to make money.)<p>1. What is your "dream" job? Why?
2. Share why you love your current (even if it is the dream) job. Share why you don't.<p>I'm looking forward to it.<p>Thanks HN!
======
famousactress
I don't know what field you're in, but this is probably portable: work
somewhere that's doing hard things. If you're an engineer, take a job
somewhere that's got really significant technical challenges. Early in your
career, it sets a bar. You'll develop so much faster if you're challenged and
around really bright people. The harder the better.. That'd be close to my
only priority for a first position.

[edit] Forgot to answer the other question. I just accepted my dream job. It's
a tiny startup with three humblingly bright and passionate people, and we're
building something really amazing that we think will revolutionize our space.

And... We're hiring :)

~~~
dwwoelfel
_And... We're hiring :)_

Where do you work?

~~~
famousactress
Sorry for getting to this late! <http://elationemr.com/>

------
devmonk
where would I work/what is my dream job?

dream job:

\- running my own company from local office. I almost don't even care what I'm
doing. I want to be an entrepreneur. Just trying to find something I really
care about enough to be good at it is the current issue, and have family and
bills to pay.

second best:

\- telecommuting full-time/contract from local coffee shop

why do I hate my current job?

\- IT, not a real dev shop. (lesson learned- if you like development, don't
work anywhere with IT in the name or the dept. or organization)

\- political. disorganized. unmotivating. no accountability. low morale
rampant. (lessons learned: ask about these during interview. Consider not
working for a large company, non-profit, nor educational institution if you
like the idea of owning your own business and like business)

\- don't care about business/money or doing what is best for customer (lessons
learned: ask about this during interview and don't work for a large company,
non-profit, or educational institution)

\- no ability to create change. (lesson learned- don't work for a large
company, nor larger mid-sized)

\- hate the culture (lesson learned- do your best to understand culture via
research of org you want to work for)

\- hate the location (I took the job because it was convenient to interview
there after previous company moved, but they had moved to a location I didn't
want to work at)

\- hate the commute (this is hard to avoid)

------
steveitis
I want to do web appliction penetration testing, or really any type of
security work.

I've been doing it my entire life as a hobby, and since a recent Reddit post
wherein I expressed my frustration at being listened to for bug reports I've
gotten a couple of dialogs with companies started... So I may end up getting
to.

Current job == Unemployed. I hate it. All I do all day is either look for work
(of any kind that pays well enough to cover my child support) , or get
frustrated and drink.

